# 2002 Mazda Tribute - Tyre pressures



## John Turney (Sep 9, 2010)

235/70/16 105H M&S Tyres fitted all round:wave::wave: but cant find tyre pressure guide anywhere, Please Help.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: 2002 Mazda Tribute*

Check for a label inside the driver side door.

BG


----------



## John Turney (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: 2002 Mazda Tribute*



Basementgeek said:


> Check for a label inside the driver side door.
> 
> BG


No label there only an airbag sticker:upset:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Are your tires (tyres...:grin different than our US tires?? Most tires will have a stamped area near the rim (real small) with inflation pressures. You only mentioned the basic size.....our US tires are marked as P/*** or LT/*** (most common) where the P=passenger and LT=Light Truck. Big difference in pressure....my van tires can be inflated to 80 psi ( or 550kPa). All I see is the max inflation..... your owner's manual can tell you more, or google the make and model of your vehicle to get the specs.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check the inside of the glove box and left side door/door jamb.


----------

